# 80D or EOS 6D Mark II



## mabuse (Feb 7, 2018)

Many of you suggested in a previous thread I move to a full frame camera due to lenses I already own.

My current gear:
Canon 20D body (Dead)
Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L USM
Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM
Tamron AF 28-75mm f/2.8
Canon EF 17-40mm f/4L USM
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8
Canon Speedlite 420EX

Are all the above lenses compatible with a full frame camera like a 6D II or would I have to lose some of them?
Originally I was going to purchase 80D with Canon 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM, but i think 18-135mm is an EF-S lens which means its not compatible with full frame cameras. Anything I buy from now on I want to make sure is compatible with full frame in case I go that route in the future.

I think regardless of what I buy, I’m just going to get the body only and use my existing lenses for now. Maybe purchase one more lens fast prime or ultra wide angle lens.

So I narrowed my choice between 80D and EOS 6D Mark II, What is everyones thoughts on EOS 6D Mark II and the 80D? Some have said EOS 6D Mark II is like a Full frame 80D. Better in low light, full frame, etc…The bad news is it is almost negative is almost double the price of the 80D.

I have around $900 in Amazon credit plus another $1,000 I have saved up. Thanks in advance for your suggestions.

The type of photography I like to shoot: portraits, night scenes, indoor, landscapes, sports(my kid's basketball/soccer games), low light and creative photography.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 7, 2018)

6d2 would give better image quality in lower light, but so would the 6d non mark 2, and that's what id go for, a good condition second hand or bargain new one with all your full frame compatable glass


----------



## lance70 (Feb 8, 2018)

I have not shot with the 6D Mii but I know the original one is a very nice camera as mentioned above, maybe you can rent one for a bit and see how you like it with the current glass you have....I have the 80D and if you are looking for something in the price range of $1000 up to a 6D M II cost I would look for a good condition 5D M III....


----------



## photoflyer (Feb 8, 2018)

Funny, I am going the other way.  I stepped up to a full frame this summer (6D mii) but want a second body and will likely go crop sensor.  I was looking at the 80D and the 7D mii but I think the 7D miii will be announced in a few months and will go that direction to get the latest technology.

As someone else pointed out, the low light (high ISO) performance of full frame was really astounding to me.  I shoot a very wide variety of subjects in many different conditions and low light performance often is the difference between getting a usabel shot or none at all.

All of your Canon EF glass will work on the 6D mii.  Cannot speak to the others.

It really depends on what you shoot but once you have shot full frame you will always want one in your bag.


----------



## beagle100 (Feb 9, 2018)

mabuse said:


> Many of you suggested in a previous thread I move to a full frame camera due to lenses I already own.
> 
> My current gear:
> Canon 20D body (Dead)
> ...



I'll vote 6D2 or a used 5d3


----------



## Cortian (Feb 9, 2018)

mabuse said:


> Originally I was going to purchase 80D with Canon 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM, but i think 18-135mm is an EF-S lens which means its not compatible with full frame cameras.


That is correct.



mabuse said:


> Anything I buy from now on I want to make sure is compatible with full frame in case I go that route in the future.


I know the feeling.



mabuse said:


> I think regardless of what I buy, I’m just going to get the body only and use my existing lenses for now. Maybe purchase one more lens fast prime or ultra wide angle lens.


Then you're going to be faced with a tough decision, because a good wide-angle lens on a full-frame and a good wide-angle lens on an APS-C aren't the same thing.

That's the problem I'm going to have.  A good, wide-angle lens for landscape is probably next on my list, now that I have my macro lens.


----------



## mabuse (Feb 22, 2018)

Just wanted to return to say thank you to all who responded to my original post with your suggestions. I decided to purchase Canon 80D (body only). So far the camera has exceeded my expectations. My next camera will most likely be a full frame, but for now, I think I made the right choice in sticking with the crop sensor.

Also ordered an extra battery and SD card. Next up I need to get a new carry around bag already have a Lowepro backpack (looking for something a bit smaller). Any recommendations for a bag that will hold camera plus 2-3 lenses.

Still may order the Canon 10-18mm and the 24mm f/2.8, but for now, I am just using my current lenses. Need to get some of them cleaned. Can anyone provide recommendations of somewhere to get lenses cleaned. Have tried myself, but still I have spots on lenses.


----------

